# wacky cats!



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

i love cats....
-they will not hesitate to steal a cheeseburger off the table and eat it, paper wrapper and all
-they run in circles around the outside of the house at top speed for 15 minutes straight, happily meowing all they way, then collapse and sleep for a week straight. ('GUYS!', says kitty. 'look at ME!' i'm running around the house in CIRCLES, guys!' )
-they always leave hairballs right in the worst places, like on your chair, where you don't see it, or in the laundry basket
-they chase thier own tails for hours on end
-aluminum foil provides hours of fascination
-same for twistie-ties
-they puff up and hop sideways when they see another cat
-they run up and down the stairs at 80 mph and attack the steps
-they fall asleep on top of the fridge, where they KNOW they're not allowed, and fall off in the middle of thier snooze
-they will stay curled up in the cutest position for hours, but as soon as you get your camera, they change positions
-if they can make a liar out of you, they will '(look what kitty can do!' you say. 'kitty. kitty? kitty! show them your new trick. he JUST did it, i swear.')
-they run out the door when you're not paying attention 
-then they drop a bird on the porch and proceed to meow hysterically until you come and 'thank them' after you get done screaming 'DAD! DA-A-AAAAADDDDDDD! get it A-WAY-AY-AY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
-they lay on your keyboard and open programs that you can't get rid of
-they bat water dishes around so that they can see the water splashing out
-they fling litter from here to next week
-they lay on your clean laundry and get it covered in cat fur. they always make sure to lay on your nicest black sweater.
-they fall into the washer when they are kittens
-if you put a sticker on them, they drag thier bellies so low to the ground they sweep the floor for you. who needs a broom when you've got a cat?
-they ram into closed doors with thier shoulder until someone opens it and lets them into the room
-they puff up to double thier size when you get home cause they're so happy to see you
-they smack each other around on a regular basis
-do NOT leave a 30 pound bag of 9 Lives out. otherwise when you come home you'll find only 4 pounds of food left
-you will occassionally wake up with a feline laying on your belly and staring at your face, purring
-they lick themselves for awhile, then lick you, then themselves, then each other, then you again....
-they think that sweaty athletic shoes smell great
-did you know that you can find a kitten with the front half of his ornery little self submerged in the toilet, calmly drinking water?
-did you know that you will then have to give him a bath and you will end up with many scratches and stitches?
-and did you know that cats can jump out of the tub and over the top of sliding glass shower doors?
-they snack on thier cat hack
-they WILL find a way to fit into that 4"x4" box you've got
-if you leave a half-full glass of milk on the counter, you'll find a cat with his head completely in the glass not 2 minutes later
-if you have a piece of steak on your fork, and the cat is nearby, it will disappear
-and, moreover and most of all, they're far smarter than us and they know it.


----------



## middie (Jun 11, 2005)

luvs.. so true so very very true !!! lmao


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

"they lay on your keyboard and open programs that you can't get rid of"

that is hysterical!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i love cats....
> -they will not hesitate to steal a cheeseburger off the table and eat it, paper wrapper and all
> -they always leave hairballs right in the worst places, like on your chair, where you don't see it, or in the laundry basket
> -they fall asleep on top of the fridge, where they KNOW they're not allowed, and fall off in the middle of thier snooze
> ...


 

No offense to the catlovers of the world, but I am not one.  

It has always been a mystery to me why cat lovers accept behavior from cats as being cute, when the would not accept the same behavior from a human in their household.


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

lol, andy, my Mom used to hate cats. then my Dad brought a stray in. she fell in love. we have 7 now.


----------



## middie (Jun 12, 2005)

ummmm because they're cats andy lol


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 13, 2005)

All cats are weird and each one is different.  We have two now and have always had cats.  They are a comfort and a joy.  Every person who is owned by a cat has different stories to tell.  Can not imagine not having a cat to love.


----------

